# What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restaurant?



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

What is the worst that can happen if your under 21 and your caught using a fake ID to get into a bar, club or to buy alcohol at a liquor store? I think it is a felony, but what usually happens? My friends say when they get caught the person checking just keeps their ID. Or if it doesn't scan than the person just gives it back after bending it in half.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*



Unregistered said:


> What is the worst that can happen if your under 21 and your caught using a fake ID to get into a bar, club or to buy alcohol at a liquor store? I think it is a felony, but what usually happens? My friends say when they get caught the person checking just keeps their ID. Or if it doesn't scan than the person just gives it back after bending it in half.


Try it out and see!!!!


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*

Oh my god! I'm so glad you asked!

Last weekend I was out with my wife and we saw some poor person

outside the TGIFridays, not only naked but he was tarred and feathered!!

I asked the flagman who was directing traffic out front of the restaurant

what happened. He smiled and said "got another one...stupid kids and

their fake IDs." I guess local restaurants and liquor stores recieved the

ok to go ahead with "Operation Tar and Feather" instead of calling police

officers who are understaffed and overworked due to lay offs.

Please becareful! Its too hot out to be wearing feathers, and the chicks

(excuse the pun) might not like the new look!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*



Unregistered said:


> What is the worst that can happen if your under 21 and your caught using a fake ID to get into a bar, club or to buy alcohol at a liquor store?


The WORST thing? Well, you could contract syphilis. You could be shot while the place was being held up. You could even be hit by a bus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*



Unregistered said:


> What is the worst that can happen if your under 21 and your caught using a fake ID to get into a bar, club or to buy alcohol at a liquor store?


You can be arrested, convicted of a felony, lose your voting rights, your eligibility to enlist in the armed forces, your ability to obtain a gun permit, security clearance, or a decent job.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*

Delta you had a great response but I like L4G idea better


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*

What's the worst that can happen if you just wait until you turn 21? Seriously, you'll find it isn't that big a deal to drink. Just enjoy your youth because sooner rather than later you'll be kissing it long goodbye over a beer.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*

While I thanked many responses her and I love them all!!! I agree with Delta the most. The one thing he forgot is the fact that you have to go to court with Mommy and Daddy and that more than likely your going to be an ASS when your so young and DRUNK and you will say something that will earn you the complimentary OPEN-HANDER!! and you will hurt like hell in the morning!!

Bud, DONT BOTHER WITH THE FAKE ID!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: What happens if you are caught using a fake to buy alcohol? or at a bar/restauran*



USMCMP5811 said:


> I'll let your imagination carry you the rest of the way.


I betcha this kid has NO CLUE what movie that's from.


----------

